# Cymbalta



## MyNameIs86 (Jul 20, 2011)

I have tried cymbalta... it felt like it sped up the Depersonalization. I always kept asking other people whether or not it was hot in the room, and then i just stopped because I was worried that I was depressed all my life and what if it changed me...What happens if I don't like the person I become.

So i stopped. 
But now i just feel like a statue. My mind is blank and I don't sleep any more...What is sleep?


----------



## californian (Jul 24, 2006)

MyNameIs86 said:


> I have tried cymbalta... it felt like it sped up the Depersonalization. I always kept asking other people whether or not it was hot in the room, and then i just stopped because I was worried that I was depressed all my life and what if it changed me...What happens if I don't like the person I become.
> 
> So i stopped.
> But now i just feel like a statue. My mind is blank and I don't sleep any more...What is sleep?


How long ago did you stop? Sometimes it takes a while for the brain to get over things like SSRIs and SNRIs and it can feel worse for a while. Don't worry, your brain isn't permanently broken by it.

For me, SSRI's and other anti-depressant meds never really helped much, fwiw.


----------



## MyNameIs86 (Jul 20, 2011)

over a year ago.


----------



## californian (Jul 24, 2006)

MyNameIs86 said:


> over a year ago.


Were you on the Cymbalta for a long time? It seems like you'd be over any effects of it by now.

What kind of insomnia do you have? Trouble falling asleep? Trouble staying asleep more than a few hours? Both?


----------



## MyNameIs86 (Jul 20, 2011)

I have trouble falling asleep. It feels like my brain doesn't know what sleep is any more and I can't just relax. I have tried cymbalta for 3 mths when I was on it and nothing. I just feel like there is pressure pressing up against my forehead all the time. and i'm always stiff no matter who I am with.


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

meds make dp worse expet xanx stop takijg ssris people there garabage


----------



## californian (Jul 24, 2006)

DP boy said:


> meds make dp worse expet xanx stop takijg ssris people there garabage


While I'm inclined to agree there have been some people that have recovered using anti-depressants. However, it seems like things that operate on multiple pathways like MAOIs and the old tricyclics (Anafranil) have had more success. I used to benefit from St John's Wort, but it seems like I built up a tolerance.

I agree with the benzo recommendation. I have never tried Xanax, but Klonopin has also helped a lot of people, maybe even more than Xanax.

Last but not least, there is the recent study suggesting that SSRI + Lamotrigine combo might be effective.

But, yeah, it seems that medically Xanax and Klonopin are the best options for most people.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Sounds like the cybalta was helping. You were askif people if t was hot, I got hot flashes the 2nd time I was on it, you weren't making things up, it was just a side effect.

I would *not* say benzos are medically the beat option for people. Especially I you need something to take evey day, they are extremely addictive and you will build a tollerance at some point. They can be good for ocassional use, but they are by far not the bet option for everyone. There are several other classes of meds that can give a similar effect, like alpha and beta blockers and sometimes anti histamines


----------



## californian (Jul 24, 2006)

kate_edwin said:


> Sounds like the cybalta was helping. You were askif people if t was hot, I got hot flashes the 2nd time I was on it, you weren't making things up, it was just a side effect.
> 
> I would *not* say benzos are medically the beat option for people. Especially I you need something to take evey day, they are extremely addictive and you will build a tollerance at some point. They can be good for ocassional use, but they are by far not the bet option for everyone. There are several other classes of meds that can give a similar effect, like alpha and beta blockers and sometimes anti histamines


This is definitely a contentious issue, but all I can say is that my neurologist strongly disagrees with you. His opinion is that SSRIs form just as much of a brain dependency as benzos and that the only reason "addiction" comes up as an issue for benzos is that they have mildly euphoric effects and are subject to abuse. They also augment CNS depression and can be dangerous in conjunction with opiates and alcohol.

I've had enough friends who have had horrible experience coming off SSRIs to corroborate my neurologist's (who has decades of experience)theory.

Taking them at high doses multiple times a day for months on end requires tapering off....but yet again, so do SSRIs.


----------



## californian (Jul 24, 2006)

MyNameIs86 said:


> I have trouble falling asleep. It feels like my brain doesn't know what sleep is any more and I can't just relax. I have tried cymbalta for 3 mths when I was on it and nothing. I just feel like there is pressure pressing up against my forehead all the time. and i'm always stiff no matter who I am with.


Hi, MyNameIs86,

I forgot to add that the pressure on the forehead is a typical DPD symptom, so you should not feel particularly worried about that.


----------

